# What can I feed my baby German Blue Rams?



## waynet (Apr 22, 2010)

Hi:

My German blue rams laid eggs again. The last time the eggs hatched, but I had nothing for the baby to eat and they all died. 

They are so small when they hatched?

What can I feed them?

Thanks

Wayne


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

Baby brine shrimp, micro worms, vinegar eels, daphnia etc....


----------



## davefrombc (Apr 21, 2010)

Hikari First Bites, and finely powdered flake food can also be fed. Daphnia would be a little large for newly free swimming fry, but the microworms and newly hatched baby brine shrimp would be eagerly taken by them.


----------



## Scholz (Apr 21, 2010)

daphnia under 24hrs old are actually smaller than bbs....


----------



## BigFatLyre (Apr 22, 2010)

I stick an old active sponge filter in the tank; I don't know what's on there but the tiny babies seem to find something!


----------

